# Dealsaver- Domino's pizza-  Hilton Head [NOT spam]



## cpnuser (Sep 14, 2012)

Domino's pizza- $15 for $30 GC- Hilton Head

http://hiltonhead.dealsaver.com/eng...ID=844&contestid=32517&productid=7118518&p=13


----------



## singlemalt_18 (Sep 15, 2012)

C'mon... Domino's pizza????  Really????

Can we stop with mindless spamming of pointless groupon and dealsaver links?

Does ANYONE else think that these types of posts - *if they are going to continue and be permitted* - should be LIMITED to a section set aside specifically for this?  I think this junk is getting out of hand.


----------



## cissy (Sep 15, 2012)

I have used a few, and appreciate the heads up.


----------



## cpnuser (Sep 15, 2012)

*Groupon*

Good  idea  for a separate section  for  the Groupon, dealsaver, etc., posts. Until  those types of posts are moved to another board or I’m told by a moderator not to post,  I will continue to do so.  Families do like to save money while on vacation.  No, maybe not everyone eats at Dominos on vacation.  After sightseeing , golfing, kayaking or whatever most of the day, a Dominos  tasty pizza  for dinner back  at the timeshare may appeal to some too tired to cook.  I notice you are a guest.   If my posts are not of interest to you,  I suggest you just scan right over them.    I’m sure some of your posts have been helpful to other members.  Perhaps you should  join TUG.


----------



## singlemalt_18 (Sep 15, 2012)

cpnuser said:


> *Good  idea  for a separate section  for  the Groupon, dealsaver, etc.*, posts. Until  those types of posts are moved to another board or I’m told by a moderator not to post,  I will continue to do so.  Families do like to save money while on vacation.  No, maybe not everyone eats at Dominos on vacation.  After sightseeing , golfing, kayaking or whatever most of the day, a Dominos  tasty pizza  for dinner back  at the timeshare may appeal to some too tired to cook.  I notice you are a guest.   If my posts are not of interest to you,  I suggest you just scan right over them.    I’m sure some of your posts have been helpful to other members.  Perhaps you should  join TUG.



I think a separate section for this type of information would be more appropriate.  _Families wanting to save money_ is not exclusive to timesharing, and that is my main point.

I did not mean to disparage your intentions, but the Domino's pizza thing kind of set me up for a rant... There is a new one that just opened here in our town - which I refer to as the pizza capital of the world by the way, and NOT as a compliment -  and they are even hanging coupons on our front door!

I do think it would be good if we could keep regional timeshare discussion more on topic, and have another section set-up as a resource for coupons and discounts.  Maybe there is some consensus on this?


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Sep 17, 2012)

*I understand, but...*



cpnuser said:


> Good  idea  for a separate section  for  the Groupon, dealsaver, etc., posts. Until  those types of posts are moved to another board or I’m told by a moderator not to post,  I will continue to do so.  Families do like to save money while on vacation.  No, maybe not everyone eats at Dominos on vacation.  After sightseeing , golfing, kayaking or whatever most of the day, a Dominos  tasty pizza  for dinner back  at the timeshare may appeal to some too tired to cook.  I notice you are a guest.   If my posts are not of interest to you,  I suggest you just scan right over them.    I’m sure some of your posts have been helpful to other members.  Perhaps you should  join TUG.



It sure has the look and feel of shilling for Dominos.  If you are going to shill for a pizza joint I respectfully suggest doing it on behalf of a local small business instead of a corporate chain.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 18, 2012)

I appreciate these deal posts when I'm traveling to a region, and even met a TUGger that way, the one time the deal caught my eye. I don't consider them shill posts at all, whether or not the specific deal appeals to me. And I like them to be regional, just as they are now, along with tips about activities etc for the area. JMHO.


----------



## randster2 (Sep 18, 2012)

I also appreciate the postings.  I have bought the coupons after seeing them on TUG.


----------



## gwenco (Oct 5, 2012)

*I have as well*

I have saved a bit of cash from postings seen on the site.:whoopie:


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 7, 2012)

Folks - before you complain about a post, please review the posting rules to see if it VIOLATES ANY RULES.  

If it does, then click the red triangle at the bottom of the post and report it, and let a staff member handle it. 

If it doesn't violate any rules, then you need to just let it go...

cpnuser has been a *TUG Member* since 2005, and has 383 posts - a little common sense will tell you this isn't spam.  It is a TUG MEMBER sharing info. about a discount.


----------

